# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Libido Increase/Stronger Erections from Arimidex?

## Chief N~

Hello! 

I'm wondering if anybody here has experienced improved libido / stronger erections AFTER they have started using an AI such as Arimidex .

I see alot of talk about getting your estrogen in check to improve libido, but has anybody actually experienced better sex after taking an AI?

I am on 200mg cyp a week, my test levels are at 1000, and my libido is down. 

The last time I got my estrogens checked was when I was on 100mg weekly cyp.

My estradiol was 48 on around a 5-50 scale and my total estrogen was approx 170 on a 50-110 scale. I'm recalling from memory but those are close.

I tried letrazole a while back but that hurt my libido even more.

----------


## tboney

Adex on cycle can help lower high estrogen levels which in turn help libido and erection quality.

----------


## Subotai

> Adex on cycle can help lower high estrogen levels which in turn help libido and erection quality.


Weren't we all taught in steroids 101 that lowering estrogen too much could destroy libido though? Is it all about dosage/which compound?

----------


## tboney

> Weren't we all taught in steroids 101 that lowering estrogen too much could destroy libido though? Is it all about dosage/which compound?


Ofcourse... But when running a cycle test and other compounds can aromatizes into estrogen. When estrogen is to high then sex drive suffers so sometimes an AI like adex is needed to get to more normal levels... That is steroids 101!!

----------


## Chief N~

Thank you gentlemen for your input!

Still looking for members who have experienced a libido GAIN / INCREASE after taking an AI such as Arimidex!!

Please post here if this pertains to your situation.

Lots of information is given to guys with "high estrogen" who has decreased libido to take an AI to decrease estrogen and return natural libido function...but if there is nobody who can testify that this actually works, then something isn't being done right!

----------


## Chief N~

I'm actually beginning to believe that libido does not have so much to do with testosterone /estrogen levels as it has to do with the rate of sperm production and natural function of the testicles. I have noticed that when I don't have sex for a few days and the amount of sperm has built up in my testicles, it is much more natural for my body to have sex and release it...if you know what I mean.

----------


## tboney

ok bro.... you need to read up alot and use the search button. I dont know how to explain it to you any simpler????

----------


## spywizard

can't say as i have ever read of anyone pointing to adex and saying "wow, that make me more sexually aroused .. as libido is the "desire" to have sex. 

It does control estrogen however as we see in the example of letro you can lower it too much and have an effect of erectile dysfunction..

----------


## marcus300

When using an AI its all about balancing your levels, having to high estrogen will knock your sex drive right off so introducing an AI will reduce it so your sex drive comes back, lowering it to much will also knock it off balance and lower your sex drive, so its all about balance.

----------


## ZonaDave

if E2 is too high or too low it will kill your libido and give you some bad ED that dick pills won't even help.

introduce adex in small doses and slowly increase until you're at an optimal level. if you drive it too low then stop taking it you will get a rebound affect and it will shoot up really high. in this case you'll shoot right past a sweet spot.

i get pretty much the same symptoms when i'm too high or too low but the one thing i have noticed is my joints get clicky (mostly knees) when i'm on the low side. high or low E2 destroys my libido, gives me soft boners and i lose dick sensitivity.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hello! 
> 
> I'm wondering if anybody here has experienced improved libido / stronger erections AFTER they have started using an AI such as Arimidex .
> 
> I see alot of talk about getting your estrogen in check to improve libido, but has anybody actually experienced better sex after taking an AI?
> 
> I am on 200mg cyp a week, my test levels are at 1000, and my libido is down. 
> 
> The last time I got my estrogens checked was when I was on 100mg weekly cyp.
> ...


i understand what youre asking/wanting...and i think its a good post....i honestly cant remember what affect it had libido wise when i added it to my trt which was about 4 years ago...when first starting trt (androgel ) i would get erections all throughout the day for nothing or just thinking about women and sometimes morning....it seemed to slowly taper off and back on but always there when jane hollers...usually get wood when laying down for nap and or laying next to my wife and also occasionally at night...very seldom the classic morning wood...
and as i've stated in other posts...its not always hormone related either

----------


## whiteowl

Logic would dictate that if the AI cut the E2 which is the cause of your low libido then your libido should bounce back with AI usuage. My experience after starting HRT was my bonehead method of using more Test to get better results which resulted in diminished returns. I had just started the arimidex when i realized that too much of a good thing is not good so I went back to the Dr prescribed 125 HRT level...so can't venture a solid guess that AI was the cause of the libido coming back.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Logic would dictate that if the AI cut the E2 which is the cause of your low libido then your libido should bounce back with AI usuage. My experience after starting HRT was my bonehead method of using more Test to get better results which resulted in diminished returns. I had just started the arimidex when i realized that too much of a good thing is not good so I went back to the Dr prescribed 125 HRT level...so can't venture a solid guess that AI was the cause of the libido coming back.


so youre saying you got youre libido back after starting the AI but also lowering the T? 

but what i cant figure is how bout all the posts of guys on test cycles and huge doses mind you and talking about busting holes in walls and shiat?????

----------


## ZonaDave

> so youre saying you got youre libido back after starting the AI but also lowering the T? 
> 
> but what i cant figure is how bout all the posts of guys on test cycles and huge doses mind you and talking about busting holes in walls and shiat?????


it's probably an individual thing. i did a few cycles years ago and had the sex drive of an animal but i'm sure it would be a different situation now that i'm older.

for TRT purposes slow and steady wins the race. i think when T levels get too high for what your body is happy with all kinds of funny things start to happen.

----------


## flatscat

If one has elevated E2 to begin with, or is one who is more prone to convert t to e2, then I can see where say adex will lower E2 and raise free t by a pretty good amount - which could lead to all things good (including libido). You did not mention your free t level. 

And yes, I can tell a difference if I lay off the adex for a while and then get back on when I notice some high E2 signs.

There is also a chance that 200mg t/week is too much for you.

Hope that helps.

----------

